# Airboat for sale



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking to sell my airboat. It is pretty much a duck hunters paradise. If a UWN member buys it I'll pay the first year of your Airboaters association membership dues. 

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29137644&cat=225


----------

